# Had endoscopy today, here's the results



## SLBEL3 (Jun 1, 2000)

Had my endoscopy today, went fine, I don't recall any of it and didn't feel a thing. They didn't knock me out completely but I must have fallen dead asleep. They gave me versed and fentanyl.Anyway They told me that I had quite a few erosion spots from acid reflux (great) and they also found a polyp on my esophagus. Will get the results of that biopsy in 7-10 days. yipee.Any ideas as to what the polyp might be? Now i'm freaking out.Sandi


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Sandi, Glad it is over for you and that you were blissfully unaware. Sorry about the wait for the biopsy results. I know that can be nerve racking.Can't imagine what the polyp might be other than an innocent polyp. I imagine if your Doc was worried you would know. Hang in there and here's hoping the results come back early.BQ


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

I'm glad to hear you have no memory of the event. I get my first one next week. Good luck on your results!


----------

